# Question about top notch dog foods (including protein content)



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

I have a border collie mix, 35 pounds, 5 pounds overweight as of a few months ago. We feed purina beneful (i know, i know) and were looking to change to a top notch kibble.Shes almost 8 years old, and shes not that active, we walk her 3/4 times a day and we play a lot but shes not the king of dog that runs miles everyday. I was wondering if this food is just as good for loosing weight as any other food, I hear a lot about protein problems with non active dogs and am wondering if I should go with a food like canidea, solid gold, Timerwolf, Innova and many others. I am not positive what to do and just want a great quality kibble for my buddy. thanks.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Pick any 5-6 star food (dogfoodanalysis.com) and feed less.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

My 6 year adult dog was on Solid Gold hund N Flocken- I found this food to be very lean. My dog lost weight on it and I had to keep increasing the amount. I would recommend this food if your dog is overweight.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Not all high rated dog foods are super high in protien. Many sit around 25%. Just feed her a tad less then the recommended if she's gaining weight.


----------



## bryly27 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would say not to read the Dogfoodanalysis link. A lot of false statements. I would suggest you feed your dog Science Diet Advance Protection. It has a great antioxident formula that helps fight free radicals that are leading up to the brain that causes oxidation. What this basically means is it helps decrease the rate of aging in your dog and the food helps give your dog the energy, with L carnitine, to act younger or to be more active. You should try it, your dog will be more energetic. It's like crack for dogs!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

No disrepect intended, bryly27, but is there a reason why we shouyld believe you over dogfoodanalysis? You have suggested, in other posts, that if we have questions about the quality of Science Diet that we should call Hills. Huh? Should we exepct an object analysis from THEM?

It's perfectly okay if you're going to be pimping Science in every post, but you might be a little more up front about your connection with Hills.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> A lot of false statements


That's an interesting statement, particularly from a Hill's groupie. But I guess if the company is underfire for being in bed with mega-corporations and corrupting education and the health of animals you have to throw your own smoke as well.


----------



## Wilbur (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a statement from DFA on Science Diet.....

This food receives a 1 star rating simply because there is nothing lower. 


The primary ingredient is Corn meal, another low quality ingredient. Corn is a problematic grain that is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. We prefer not to see this used in dog food. 


The second ingredient in the food is by-products. It is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products and these are usually products that are of such low quality as to be rejected for use in the human food chain, or else are those parts that have so little value that they cannot be used elsewhere in either the human or pet food industries. The AAFCO definition of chicken by-product meal is “a meal consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.” 


Animal fat is a further low quality ingredient and is impossible to determine the source. Unidentified ingredients are usually very low quality. AAFCO define this as "obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative". It is a concern to see a fat as the third ingredient. Research at Purdue University has identified fat in the top four ingredients of a dry food as a factor that increases the risk of bloat in large breed dogs. Smaller breeds are untested.


Beet pulp is further filler and a controversial ingredient – it is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required.


This food contains chemical preservatives (BHA, BHT and propyl gallate) that are believed to be carcinogenic.


http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=131&cat=7


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Some foods on dog food analysis say the food is only good for adults because of high calcium/protein,with a dog who is over 7 years old and a 35 pound adult, this shouldnt matter? Im having a hard time finding canidea, Ive been looking over solid gold and some others though.

Some of the top dog foods, orijen (innova EVO reduced fat, anybody reccomend this)? and solid gold have over 40 percent protein, seems like an awful lot.

Also, should I pick a food that limits carbs? Since she is 5 pounds overweight, ive been thinking its between canidae, solid gold, and innova, I will gladly accept any other peoples suggestions. They all will be a huge improvement from beneful, but I want her to loose weight, and not gain any, so I have to be careful.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I have three small dogs from 2 years old to 8 years old. I have found, especially with the older ones that eliminating carbs from the diet helps keep their weight down. One of the older ones gained 2 pounds in about 6 weeks last Spring. I immediately assumed she had a thyroid imbalance and the vet ran all the tests for that as well as everything else. Her tests were completely normal. She was on a fish and potato kibble at the time and only getting a very scant 1/4 cup twice per day. So we switched her to EVO red meat. She started to lose weigh immediately and had a much healthier coat and improved disposition. We eventually moved to a raw diet with all the dogs and I have no problem maintaining their weights now, even when the weather is too nasty for long walks and outdoor exercise. Our second 8 year old came to us just recently, the sister of the first one. She had gone on to be a show dog and then produced a few litters. She came to us on Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. That also has potatoes for carbs but she was doing fine on it. She has since been transitioned to raw as well and continues to do well.

Also, remember that even if you switch to a higher quality dog food, you will still need to adjust the quantity you feed. Generally you end up feeding less on a higher quality food. And if you want the dog to lose weight, feed even a bit less than that.


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Brite, I am thinking about going with Innova to try out, Even better though, I called up my vet an am expecting a call back shortly, and will bring up the carbs question, but even if she does gain a pound or two once I find the appropriate amount to feed she will surely be healthier than before? Doesnt get much worse than beneful.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

No Beneful is NOT a quiality food.....and contrary to the pitch posted before, neither is science diet. Be careful what your vet recommends, they might say they need prescription food that is crappy as well.....they recommend this because they have ties or recieve kick backs......I would definately recommend Innova EVO....my dogs are on it and they do great, both are small breeds prone to being overwieght (a pug and a frenchie) and my big dogs get Solid Gold barkin gat the moon, its great as well!


----------



## mark3274 (May 10, 2007)

bryly27 said:


> I would say not to read the Dogfoodanalysis link. A lot of false statements. I would suggest you feed your dog Science Diet Advance Protection. It has a great antioxident formula that helps fight free radicals that are leading up to the brain that causes oxidation. What this basically means is it helps decrease the rate of aging in your dog and the food helps give your dog the energy, with L carnitine, to act younger or to be more active. You should try it, your dog will be more energetic. It's like crack for dogs!


science diet? you either nuts or work for them thats garbage.


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Pawper said:


> No Beneful is NOT a quiality food.....and contrary to the pitch posted before, neither is science diet. Be careful what your vet recommends, they might say they need prescription food that is crappy as well.....they recommend this because they have ties or recieve kick backs......I would definately recommend Innova EVO....my dogs are on it and they do great, both are small breeds prone to being overwieght (a pug and a frenchie) and my big dogs get Solid Gold barkin gat the moon, its great as well!


Well theres Innova EVO, and their is regular innova, i was thinking about regular innova which got a 5 star rating, but the EVO got a 6, I am just worried about all the protein in it, shes not terribly active and isnt getting any younger.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I know there has been some negativity as of late regarding Timberwolf Organics but I switched my cats to their Serengeti formula after I got my dog as I give him that and raw food and all my cats lost weight and have much better coats. My 16 year old cat, Teddi we had nicknamed "Mat" is now mat-free. Innova is a great food, I would probably go with the regular Innova over the Evo (I believe Evo has a rather high Ash level)--you could also look into Canidae, Orijen and Nature's Variety (and Timberwolf Organics but some may not agree with me I still stand by it). Good Luck!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Mattmania- My 6 yr old dog is on Innova (regular). She has done incredibly well on it. At the time I changed foods I spoke to my Vet and she advised me to stick with a food middle of the road-to avoid higher proteins. I chose to do this. I know there are great arguements to chose the grainless high protein foods- I am just not satistfied with my understanding and knowledge at this point. I don't think anyone on this forum will tell you if you choose a 5 star food that you are making the wrong decision.
I love the grainless idea. I have heard that Wellness is coming out with a grainless food that has lower protein amounts- It is Wellness Ocean. I love this option. I have it on my short list of go to foods for when my pup gets off puppy food.
Innova- excellent 5 star food!!!!!


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

If I feed Innova do I have to supplement it with meat on the side? Or it should be good enough?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Innova is a complete balanced food all by itself.


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

briteday said:


> Innova is a complete balanced food all by itself.


My vet says he feeds his dog pedigrees, and he cooks for them occasionally, he went into what if the dog gets dirreah on the expensive food and what if it costs 100$ a week which isnt true. What i got from this is dog food is subjective at best, he has a 16 year old Schnauzer in great healthy thats obviously doing amazing. I would like to know about more of what my dog is fed, so I will get something better for her just for my peace of mind, to have a healthy dog. But the protein does scare me a little bit (kidney function) etc, The 6 star food has a ton of protein so I think i will go 5 star Innova with grains because it is easy for me to access, and see how my dog does on it. Im not in a mad rush but the goal is to switch to a better food.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Try to find an independent retailer in our area...farm/ag store, feed store, mom & pop pet store. They will often have free sample bags so youcan try before you buy. Try to have a short list of 3-6 foods you could live with as not every food may be available in your area. Many owners get their heart set on a particular food only to find out their dog doesn't even like it or has issues on it. So taking home a few samples might be a better option.

I think your vet is being a bit short sighted in cost vs quality. And in my experience I ended up feeding less of the high quality food. In the long run the cost was about the same.


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

briteday said:


> Try to find an independent retailer in our area...farm/ag store, feed store, mom & pop pet store. They will often have free sample bags so youcan try before you buy. Try to have a short list of 3-6 foods you could live with as not every food may be available in your area. Many owners get their heart set on a particular food only to find out their dog doesn't even like it or has issues on it. So taking home a few samples might be a better option.
> 
> I think your vet is being a bit short sighted in cost vs quality. And in my experience I ended up feeding less of the high quality food. In the long run the cost was about the same.


I can get Innova for sure, so I will test that out, I hear its a very good food and the ingredients are solid, well just have to wait and see how Lacy likes it. And yes, I wasnt thrilled with my vets answer but it doesnt concern me in anyway, I was just calling to get his opinion, but I already know whats good and whats junk. Solid gold is available but only a few are 5/6 star. I dont want to give the ones with the massive amount of proteins to her, shes not that active and shes only getting older and I dont know the effects of a lot of protein, but Innova seems balanced and a great great upgrade from Beneful.


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

Just got the Innova from a local store and WOW! the first ingredient is turkey which is Lacys favorite food, period. Ive been using it like treats and she is working very hard to get them, i can see her eating her 1/3 of a cup of innova tonight and not even touch the beneful, very excited, I was looking at expiration dates and one of the bags the store had expired in september, I took care of that though and was able to get one that expires in July 08, so its very fresh. Does anyone know when naturapet started doing the 121 point inspection for food, so they test all their food for melamine, I wonder if this is one of the bags that has it.


----------

